# T≡SLA Awards



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Courtesy of Teslarati:
T≡SLA recognized for its referral programs, turning customers into effective brand advocates! Well done!

http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-finalist-prestigious-advocacy-customer-experience-award/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Customer satisfaction & brand fidelity are a source of positive advocacy as well as employee motivation! Well done, T≡SLA! 
http://etfdailynews.com/2016/12/23/tesla-tops-consumer-reports-customer-satisfaction-survey-again/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is a very important distinction on the German premium carmakers home turf!! 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/brookec...bolt-and-tesla-model-3-its-a-culture-war/amp/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Growing relative position on last year Consumer Reports list for T≡SLA: Shaping the future! :rainbow::sunrise::shootingstar:
https://futurism.com/report-asserts-that-teslas-cars-are-taking-over-the-world/amp/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Elon just made Fortune's list of the World's Greatest Leaders... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845756473036681218


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Getting.Ready.for.2018! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884536698557927426


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

The X is recognized Down Under.
Have patience, Aussie friends, your moment of Model 3 glory will come at some point!! :rainbow::rainbow:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897186851701837826


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Well, if even Marie-Claire says it... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972875138680197125


----------

